# My photo made it to the Google Photo Contest Finals



## dolphinstreet (Dec 16, 2009)

Have a look at Autumn Photo Challenge  

My photo is "Camrose Golf Course", the black and white one. What do you think?

Please VOTE for my photo if you like it. This is the first time I have submitted a photo for a contest, and I'm stoked I made it to the top 12!

To vote, sign in with your Google Account and click the "Like" button, bottom left. Create a Google Account if you don't have one, so you can vote. Thank you very much for the support!


----------



## Eco (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## DScience (Dec 16, 2009)

Nobody vote for this tool. I voted for another photo just because you came here to waste our time.


----------



## icassell (Dec 16, 2009)

DScience said:


> Nobody vote for this tool. I voted for another photo just because you came here to waste our time.



I don't think there was any reason to be unpleasant about it.  You didn't have to open his text after reading the title.  It's not as though he wasted your time.  I agree, however, that someone with  only 1 previous post shouldn't be coming here to ask for our votes.  Did he even post his photo here?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Dec 16, 2009)

DScience said:


> Nobody vote for this tool. I voted for another photo just because you came here to waste our time.



What's with all the hate? Even though I just joined this forum, I intend to stick around and contribute as much as I can.


----------



## DScience (Dec 16, 2009)

This happens ALL the time. People open up an account here, post a link to some stupid contest the entered, and then ask us all to vote. It also happens with people wanting Fickr traffic.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Dec 16, 2009)

icassell said:


> Did he even post his photo here?



Yes, I did. If I've offended this community by this request, then my apologies. I was just excited to be in the top 12 in this contest, and I was looking for support.


----------



## icassell (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think anyone (well, most) would have been upset if you had done this and if you had been a regular contributer/participant in the forum.  I think the thing that stuck in the craw of some is the fact that this was almost your very first post here.

Anyway, now that the air is (hopefully) clear, welcome to TPF and congratulations on your accomplishment.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'll take that hug if it's for me! I think I need it...

What did you guys think of the photos in that contest? A lot of people have told me they like the one with the little girl. Maybe people connect better with a photo when there's a person in it (especially a little girl).

All of them are colorful except for mine... my photo is kinda eerie huh? A musician emailed me last night asking if he could use it for free for his album cover... not sure how I should respond to that.


----------



## icassell (Dec 16, 2009)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks, I'll take that hug if it's for me! I think I need it...
> 
> What did you guys think of the photos in that contest? A lot of people have told me they like the one with the little girl. Maybe people connect better with a photo when there's a person in it (especially a little girl).
> 
> All of them are colorful except for mine... my photo is kinda eerie huh? A musician emailed me last night asking if he could use it for free for his album cover... not sure how I should respond to that.



I generally don't follow links off of this site, so I will not comment on particular images.  On the other hand, I will say that I would not freely give away all rights to any image of mine.  You might let him use it for free (that is obviously your decision), but make sure that you clarify (in appropriate writing) that the rights remain yours.


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 16, 2009)

DScience said:


> Nobody vote for this tool. I voted for another photo just because you came here to waste our time.


Maybe this person came here just to troll for votes, maybe not... either way, a rude, insulting post like this will turn any new member off. Totally uncalled for.


----------



## DScience (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I am sorry for insulting you and using such angry language. If you are serious about becoming a member here, than welcome! 

You just have to understand that TPF means a lot to me. There are some awesome people here, amazing photographers, and all around it's a great community. And like I said, these posts appear ALL the time and the majority of people who post them never return. So I take back what I said, please forgive me.


----------



## DScience (Dec 16, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody vote for this tool. I voted for another photo just because you came here to waste our time.
> ...




Well it obviously didn't!


----------



## jbylake (Dec 16, 2009)

dolphinstreet said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > Did he even post his photo here?
> ...


 
Nah, you didn't waste anyones time. DScience _took _the time to waste that he felt wasted then take offense. Maybe still doing that "teen angst" thing, I don't know. I'd feel pretty good if I got that far in a google contest. Won a hundred bucks once many years ago. Felt good at the time.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## dolphinstreet (Dec 16, 2009)

DScience said:


> Well I am sorry for insulting you and using such angry language. If you are serious about becoming a member here, than welcome!
> 
> You just have to understand that TPF means a lot to me. There are some awesome people here, amazing photographers, and all around it's a great community. And like I said, these posts appear ALL the time and the majority of people who post them never return. So I take back what I said, please forgive me.



Thanks, I appreciate that, let's make peace.  :hug::


----------



## DScience (Dec 16, 2009)

jbylake said:


> Nah, you didn't waste anyones time. *DScience took the time to waste that he felt wasted then take offense*. Maybe still doing that "teen angst" thing, I don't know. I'd feel pretty good if I got that far in a google contest. Won a hundred bucks once many years ago. Felt good at the time.
> 
> J.:mrgreen:



 Is this English?


----------



## jbylake (Dec 16, 2009)

DScience said:


> jbylake said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, you didn't waste anyones time. *DScience took the time to waste that he felt wasted then take offense*. Maybe still doing that "teen angst" thing, I don't know. I'd feel pretty good if I got that far in a google contest. Won a hundred bucks once many years ago. Felt good at the time.
> ...


Possibly, somewhat, maybe...

J.


----------



## DScience (Dec 16, 2009)

jbylake said:


> Possibly, somewhat, maybe...
> 
> J.



:blushing:


----------



## Kethaneni (Dec 19, 2009)

DScience said:


> Nobody vote for this tool. I voted for another photo just because you came here to waste our time.



I think that was rude. Not sure if he was here just for votes. But if you feel so don't vote for him (or even better vote for others lol). But by posting your angry messages we might make this forum just like many regular forums (I'm on many forums for many reasons, trust me this is one of the most respectable one from this point of view). No offense to anyone.


----------



## Kethaneni (Dec 19, 2009)

DScience said:


> Well I am sorry for insulting you and using such angry language. If you are serious about becoming a member here, than welcome!
> 
> You just have to understand that TPF means a lot to me. There are some awesome people here, amazing photographers, and all around it's a great community. And like I said, these posts appear ALL the time and the majority of people who post them never return. So I take back what I said, please forgive me.



Sorry DScience, I saw this post after I commented on your first post.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Dec 19, 2009)

Kethaneni said:


> DScience said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody vote for this tool. I voted for another photo just because you came here to waste our time.
> ...



No offense huh? I didn't join the forum just to get a vote, so yeah, I take offense by the encouragement of voting for the other photos.


----------



## Kethaneni (Dec 19, 2009)

dolphinstreet said:


> Kethaneni said:
> 
> 
> > DScience said:
> ...



I said "if you feel so", and this is exactly what I don't want this forum to become.


----------



## jackieclayton (Dec 19, 2009)

its a gorgeous picture... good luck!  

welcome to the forum


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 20, 2009)

dolphinstreet, your photos are very nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks! It looks like I won't win....  but hey I at least got the finals!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't win... but Google just emailed me to inform me my photo was chosen as a "featured photo"!

Picasa Web Albums - Robert - Autumn Camros...

Now that's awesome (to quote Bill Engvall). 

Thanks for all the support, guys!


----------



## newbie06 (Dec 22, 2009)

good to hear...


----------

